# Internet connection last for a few seconds only



## Tendon (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi There
My laptop is 3 weeks old and has Windows 7. For the internet I use a 3 mobile broadband dongle. During the first week I was able to connect to the internet with no problem. Now if I manage to connect to the internet the connection only lasts at most 5 minutes but usually its just a few seconds before I lose connection.Sometimes on the 3 connect window it says Iam connected even though I still cant access the internet. Initially I couldnt update Microsoft Essentials Security but that now seems okay. I have tried a system restore that didnt help at all. It has taken me several attempts to post this thread. Please help.
Many Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Have your updated the driver for your device including the software? Have you contacted your provider?


----------



## Tendon (Jun 30, 2010)

I have not updated the driver for the software and I have just checked the device doesnt seem to have that option. Its a new device I got together with the laptop. I am still unable to contact the provider , they keep you waiting on the phone for ever.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Tendon (Jun 30, 2010)

Please find below the screen shot of the wifi inspector. Sorry for the late response ,its hard working with an internet connection that lasts only for a few seconds.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There are no wireless network available. Are you SURE the wireless is switched on?


----------



## Tendon (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Johnwill
I use mobile internet which comes through a usb memory stick modem. I once connected via a router in the house but I have since removed that one.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.




I'd also like to see this.




Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Tendon (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Johnwill
Pse find below the device manager and the IPconfig ALL screen shots as you requested.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Parent>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter 3Connect:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Connect
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.53.87.105(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.31.140.69
172.30.140.69
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 10.11.12.13
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 10.11.12.14
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B93 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-10-23-E9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-0A-A9-4A-13-6F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8A7F4DCE-6911-4FE3-8002-B087E87C4CF6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73bc:289e:1e06:f5ca:a896(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::289e:1e06:f5ca:a896%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{976C358F-90C4-4DE6-9A37-386AD6063C28}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{89A9066E-C2B1-437D-9652-B57F2928F85E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Parent>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may download the driver from the manufacturer's site. As for the software, you may navigate thru your Provider's site.


> I have not updated the driver for the software and I have just checked the device doesnt seem to have that option.


----------



## Tendon (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks, I have now checked the manufucturer's site. There are indeed updates for the devices and surprise surprise none for my particular device.


----------



## Tendon (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello Johnwill 
Any ideas from the screen shots I posted ?. The problem of persistant internet disconnection is still there.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What's the exact make/model of the "mobile wireless stick", and what is the ISP? Is this a cellular service?


----------



## Tendon (Jun 30, 2010)

The make of the usb stick is ZTE MF112 Dongle and the ISP is 3 Mobile Network. Hope this is the info you're asking for.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Probably time to consult with the ISP folks tech support.


----------

